# Yellow Faced Whip Snake & Jacky Dragons



## Acrochordus (Feb 28, 2010)

Whent for a quick 1 hour walk to find a Yellow Faced Whip Snake _Demansia psammophis, _This has been a snake specie that i could never find, but abitt of help from people to tell me were to find them has payed of. I found this specimen under abitt of tin, it started to bolt of straight away so i picked it up, by doing this it bite me once but nothin happened i just have abitt of bruising around the bite site. The pictures arn't the best but im not to fussed as i will be able to find more in the coming months.

















Also saw 3 Jacky Dragons _Amphibolurus muricatus, _i hardly photograph this specie as they are super common but to today i made an exception, but the pictures aren't the best.


























Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 1, 2010)

Great shots mate. Lovely looking whip snake.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 1, 2010)

Great shots Tim ,BECAREFUL ...a non reaction this time doesnt mean a next time so lucky ....


----------



## JasonL (Mar 1, 2010)

Better to be schooled by whips than browns......


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 1, 2010)

i used to live on the CC and i had a secret spot for YFW it was an old car bonnet and there would be 10-20 under there everytime i would check.

donks


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 1, 2010)

reptilerob said:


> Great shots mate. Lovely looking whip snake.


 
Haha your to nice, there really bad quality photo's bad im not fussed as i still have allot to learn with photography. 



redbellybite said:


> Great shots Tim ,BECAREFUL ...a non reaction this time doesnt mean a next time so lucky ....


 
Yea, i never pick up anything that i photograph but i didn't want it to get away, but i dont have to worry about that next time as there is no need to touch them.



JasonL said:


> Better to be schooled by whips than browns......


 
Very true!!!



da_donkey said:


> i used to live on the CC and i had a secret spot for YFW it was an old car bonnet and there would be 10-20 under there everytime i would check.
> 
> donks


 
Tell me it..... Nah jokes ive got my places now for them and will probably find a far few in the next couple months as they will aggregate together. 

Also a picture of a Land Mullet _Egernia major._ Man they are very shy.






Thanks Tim.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah better learn from whip than brown,usually you would get some reaction from whip snake with me i get a little sting that doesnt last long,but some other people get some nasty swelling.


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 1, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> yeah better learn from whip than brown,usually you would get some reaction from whip snake with me i get a little sting that doesnt last long,but some other people get some nasty swelling.


Yes i only got a sting, exactly like a bee but it didn't last long maybe 10 minutes at the most.
Thanks Tim.


----------

